# So i want to get into WCG. May I have some advice please?



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello

I would absolutely love to dedicate some processing power to a good cause like this. And honestly it gives me an awesome excuse to build and own some powerful computer systems. So basically at the moment I have 3 PC's in my house with the following CPU, none of the CPU's are overclocked and I don't intend to overclock them either).

Ryzen 7 2700X (my main gaming PC), 2x4GB C16 3000 (this is RAM overclocked from 2400 c14 though)
Ryzen 3 1200 (my mum's PC) 2x4GB C14 2400 (all stock)
Athlon 200GE (my server) 2x4GB 2133 C15 (all stock)

I run the server 24/7 to run my cctv cams for security reasons. The CPU is quite weak though but basically I am thinking of getting a discounted 1700 and drop it in there and a LP GPU (since 1700 doesn't have iGPU:c ) and then running the stock 1700 24/7 crunching numbers,. is this a good idea, and is possible?

Also when Zen2 comes out I may get a 3700X then put my 2700X in the server for WCG. The Powersupply is only 300W though.

So how do i get started?  Can I start now on the 200GE or is it too weak to bother? XD


----------



## Basard (Feb 25, 2019)

It is going to be pretty slow going, with so few threads on the 200GE, but every little bit helps.

When you download the program, you can switch to advanced view:  "View>Advanced View."  Then when you load up your computing preferences from "Options>Computing preferences" it will give you more options on how many cores to use and whatnot.




You can set your Usage limits to 50% for CPUs... first box in Usage limits area.  That way it will only use two threads of your 200GE and you'll have the other two free for server things.   You can do the same with your other CPUs that way you can still use them for gaming while crunching.

I honestly forgot the whole process of getting signed up for the TPU team though.  For that, you're gonna wanna look at the guide: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-getting-boinc-setup-for-wcg.93395/

It's probably pretty outdated as far as the pictures there go..... good luck though.  Sorry I'm not a huge amount of help.


----------



## xvi (Feb 27, 2019)

Your power consumption under load on that Athlon 200GE should only be about 85 watts, so while it may not shred up workunits, it will sip power while it works.

The work is run as low priorty, so if any server tasks try to kick up, BIONC will politely step aside. It will however take just a smidgen or memory, so if you're already stretched thin for RAM, it may impact your server's performance. Other than that, I can't imagine you'd notice any difference in performance.
I've crunched on an AMD E-300 before just for funsies and every contribution is an appreciated contribution. I myself personally and I know many others have used WCG to justify buying hardware we don't need just to play with it and get it crunching. There's no shame in that. 
 Glad to have another cruncher out there!


----------



## phill (Feb 28, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Hello
> 
> I would absolutely love to dedicate some processing power to a good cause like this. And honestly it gives me an awesome excuse to build and own some powerful computer systems. So basically at the moment I have 3 PC's in my house with the following CPU, none of the CPU's are overclocked and I don't intend to overclock them either).
> 
> ...



Whatever you throw at the WCG, it'll use it.  Doesn't matter if its a 160 thread system or a 2 thread system, it'll use it  

As for the systems you mentioned about above, the 2700X and the 1200 would be fine, overclocked systems I'm not so sure makes masses of difference apart from more heat and higher temps and more electric bills...  Ryzen does like the ram so setting something decent would be a good thing.

As for the 200GE whilst it would work fine, as it's a server, it's probably best not to use it on that.  Reason being for myself personally, I'd like my file server to use as little electric as possible and baring in mind it's only a G3258, it's not really going to give much return..  I'd rather use the 2700X and make sure that runs it than anything else 
If anything maybe change over the 1200 for a 1700 and then use it again for WCG and if you wanted run the server with the 1200 and go from there...  

As always it's all up to you what you do, everyone will just have an opinion but some might not agree or whatever, so do whatever you wish to do..    Any questions pop by the WCG thread, everyone will always drop a reply there, whatever you ask


----------



## hat (Mar 1, 2019)

Basically you just register following the link in the guide Basard mentioned, download BOINC, select world community gird, plug in your user data and off it goes.

You can surely run it on even the 200GE, if you were so inclined. It's a distributing computing project, so every little bit contributes to the collective monstrosity known as the World Community Gird, from lowly chips like the 200GE to chips like the 7980XE - monsters in their own right. The only time I wouldn't recommend running WCG on something is when the hardware is simply so old that the efficiency of the system itself comes into question. The 200GE may be slow compared to your other systems, but it's still many, many times more efficient than a Pentium 4 from 20 years ago.

I've also found that WCG does a pretty good job of not bothering users when it's installed on their computer. I gave my old i5 2400 system to my fiancee's son, who was running an aging q6600 system previously, but asked him to run WCG on it for me. Haven't heard one complaint about it. I also ran it on my mom's computer ages ago when she had a socket A system, with what I believe was a Sempron 3000+... I just wouldn't be too quick to run it on a laptop for obvious reasons, unless it's your laptop. A desktop obviously has the cooling capacity to handle it (any desktop I've ever built, anyway) and no battery to wear down.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 1, 2019)

I've swapped CPU's and put the 1200 in the server and the 200GE in my mums pc. So the 1200 is now crunching. it's at stock so it's 3.1 GHz on all 4 cores, which is 100 mhz less than the 200GE but i figured the fact that all 4 threads are physical cores instead of SMT threads it would be a bit better for WCG.


----------



## infrared (Mar 1, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> And honestly it gives me an awesome excuse to build and own some powerful computer systems


This is pretty much my justification to buy higher end stuff than I actually need  

I can't freakin wait to get a 12c ryzen 3000!


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2019)

Don't forget to join the TPU team 

https://join.worldcommunitygrid.org?recruiterId=172362&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 1, 2019)

phill said:


> Don't forget to join the TPU team
> 
> https://join.worldcommunitygrid.org?recruiterId=172362&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


Yep I'm in the TPU team :3


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2019)

Awesome!!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 3, 2019)

Does WCG run better with SMT disabled or enabled? It seems to run 16 tasks on my 2700X just wondered if it would be better off without SMT?

I misplaced my full profile bracket for my GT730 so my server is out of commission (since i moved my LP case to the office). Reeee. But when I get that sorted I will have 1200 + 2700X crunching  (2700X only when I'm not using my pc for gaming ofc).,


----------



## infrared (Mar 3, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Does WCG run better with SMT disabled or enabled? It seems to run 16 tasks on my 2700X just wondered if it would be better off without SMT?
> 
> I misplaced my full profile bracket for my GT730 so my server is out of commission (since i moved my LP case to the office). Reeee. But when I get that sorted I will have 1200 + 2700X crunching  (2700X only when I'm not using my pc for gaming ofc).,


Enabled is best


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 3, 2019)

Just wanted to say it is awesome that you want to help the cause. I can't get any of the nerds i know IRL to even consider doing this. Thank You!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 3, 2019)

Found the bracket haha. Also I put the client on my mums PC too, set to only work if no activity is detected for 5 minutes (So if she uses it to browse the web it wont slow her down). So now I have my 1200, 2700X and 200GE crunching :3

Gonna get a 8 or 12 core 3000 series and then put my 2700X in my server so will have even more power to throw at it then.



Boatvan said:


> Just wanted to say it is awesome that you want to help the cause. I can't get any of the nerds i know IRL to even consider doing this. Thank You!


I love the idea of doing something for the good of all of humanity. :3


----------



## Arjai (Mar 3, 2019)

Welcome to the TEAM!! I am a firm believer that this Team, Is the BEST TEAM in 'Da WORLD!!

Congratulations! 

I find that what my computers do, the list is in my specs, is the best thing I can do! I try hard, every day, to even do anything that compares to this. I continue to fail, in comparison. 

I still enjoy trying to make things better. Even if it only means putting a smile on someone's face (Like you did, when you joined our team!).

I held of the urge, for years, on buying equipment for crunching. I got a promotion, late last year, and now have a Farm running in the Daily TOP 10. I also have some late Summer plans for upgrading that Farm, I have a few other things to do with my money, until then. 

This team and this website have taught me more about computers and networking than anything else, I am a welding student, not an IT student. 

Believe me, I could go on and on about this Team and TPU! I think everyone here understands that. So, I will shut up, now!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 4, 2019)

Arjai said:


> Welcome to the TEAM!! I am a firm believer that this Team, Is the BEST TEAM in 'Da WORLD!!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


Thanks   omg lol I did just buy a 1700 new from amazon for £156 xD food is overrated anyway xD. so hopefully in the next few days I will have a 1700 running WCG from Ubuntu 24/7, a 1200 running it from Windows 10 + my server software 24/7, and my mum's 200GE and my 2700X running when not in use :3 Guess I found a new project/hobby ^-^


----------



## hat (Mar 4, 2019)

Careful, there's no bottom to _this_ rabbit hole...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 4, 2019)

I made a meme~


----------

